# Decoy realism



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

How many of you think a good quality realistic decoy is a necessity? Or do you hunt with the cheap foam decoys? The reason for the question is for seeing all the pictures and videos with a flock of turkeys surrounding your decoys. I have never had a super realistic, expensive decoy. And, it also seems the turkeys I get to come in near me get very nervous about 30 yards out, and normally turn around.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I had the Cherokee Sports inflatable decoys, Primos B Mobile, and foam decoys. Never had any luck with the inflatable, a few turkeys died from the Primos, ended up never using the foam. I was hesitant to buy the DSD at first...there could have been multiple reasons why the birds coming in. I ended up buying the DSD decoys (Hen and Jake) 3 years ago. Every year since I've had hens, Toms, and Jakes beat up my decoys. While I understand you don't need a decoy to hunt, I love mine, and yes, I view them as a necessity. In my experience, the more realistic the decoy, the more turkeys commit.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I think they're worth it. Their realism overcomes the lack of motion IMO. The birds come in and interact with them. I never had the level of interaction with the Deltas that I have with DSD's.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

DSD's are a game changer and well worth the money.


----------



## Reppinthe20 (Mar 14, 2016)

Ack said:


> DSD's are a game changer and well worth the money.


Couldn't agree more. Best purchase I've made.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

An expensive realistic decoy is not a necessity. They are a great tool to have in your bag of tricks but not necessary to kill birds. I can relate this topic to waterfowl hunting. Guys get so hung up on having dozens of the most expensive and realistic looking decoys in their spread. You can have the most expensive/realistic decoys made, but if you don't sound like a real bird, they pick up on that real quick. Ive seen a lot of guys pick up a slate/box call, put out a decoy and think they can just call in a bird all while only having practiced with the call for a few minutes. I believe most birds hanging up on people is due to over calling and not sounding realistic; and by realistic I mean not just making turkey sounds, but actually communicating with them. If you put in your time both scouting and learning to "talk turkey" you can be effective at putting birds in front of you regularly regardless if you are using a decoy or not. Nothing against expensive/realistic decoys. I believe there is a time and place for decoys depending on each hunting tactic.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

have to check out DSD.s , I don't know what they are


----------



## freezen1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Reppinthe20 said:


> Couldn't agree more. Best purchase I've made.


I just looked at these for the first time. They look really good.

I assume these would not be good for run and gunning or covering a lot of ground?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

freezen1979 said:


> I just looked at these for the first time. They look really good.
> 
> I assume these would not be good for run and gunning or covering a lot of ground?


"Decoy" and "run and gun" should never be used in the same paragraph.


----------



## freezen1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Firefighter said:


> "Decoy" and "run and gun" should never be used in the same paragraph.


Ha ha well I'm a new hunter so keep that I mind.

I had some cheap foam ones that would fold down in my back pack. As I was covering ground I would pull them out if it seemed like it could help at an opportunity. I was covering about 8 miles a day so it was nice to have everything on me.


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Maybe I'm just lucky. I have only hunted 5 times for turkey taking 3 birds. I have never used a decoy. I try to find where the birds roost and let them pitch down. I then try to set up near to where they landed and call. I watched a group of toms and hens fly down this year and by the time I snuck into the landing zone they were 150 yards out in the woods on the neighbors property. The toms were strutting and gobbling up a storm. I called softly and not very often. After 20 minutes I got one of the toms to come back looking for "his lost hen". When he couldn't find her he just kept getting closer and closer until I popped him at 30 yards. That has worked for me 3 times so I just keep doing it. I guess you would call that running and gunning. My hunts don't last very long though. That said, I think if you want to really get into a more traditional hunt you should use the most realistic decoys and set up as possible. I keep telling myself that I want to set up a pop-up with a good decoy set up and video the hunt. I just don't ever seem to have the time. Good huntin!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I've always only used the cheap, collapsible Featherflex dekes,. I believe & agree that the more realistic ones MUST be better, but the cheapos have always worked well for me for many years.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

I used to be decoy obsessed. And run and gun. Not by style. I only had cheap foam ones. But felt naked if I set up without placing the decoys. Since about 2009-10 I don't think I've set a decoy down. Are there times it may have sealed the deal. Sure. Are there times I would have cost me a bird by setting a spot and decoy? Yup. There is a time and place. And that Time is almost never when run and gunning.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter1979 said:


> I had the Cherokee Sports inflatable decoys, Primos B Mobile, and foam decoys. Never had any luck with the inflatable, a few turkeys died from the Primos, ended up never using the foam. I was hesitant to buy the DSD at first...there could have been multiple reasons why the birds coming in. I ended up buying the DSD decoys (Hen and Jake) 3 years ago. Every year since I've had hens, Toms, and Jakes beat up my decoys. While I understand you don't need a decoy to hunt, I love mine, and yes, I view them as a necessity. In my experience, the more realistic the decoy, the more turkeys commit.


You need to add the Funky Chicken in your spread.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

zep02 said:


> An expensive realistic decoy is not a necessity. They are a great tool to have in your bag of tricks but not necessary to kill birds. I can relate this topic to waterfowl hunting. Guys get so hung up on having dozens of the most expensive and realistic looking decoys in their spread. You can have the most expensive/realistic decoys made, but if you don't sound like a real bird, they pick up on that real quick. Ive seen a lot of guys pick up a slate/box call, put out a decoy and think they can just call in a bird all while only having practiced with the call for a few minutes. I believe most birds hanging up on people is due to over calling and not sounding realistic; and by realistic I mean not just making turkey sounds, but actually communicating with them. If you put in your time both scouting and learning to "talk turkey" you can be effective at putting birds in front of you regularly regardless if you are using a decoy or not. Nothing against expensive/realistic decoys. I believe there is a time and place for decoys depending on each hunting tactic.


Real turkey hunters know when to rub their stick in the leaves.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

If having a decoy adds confidence to you your hunting , get one! Too many know it alls don't know nuttin.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Ack said:


> DSD's are a game changer and well worth the money.


Yep this morning had 3 come in beat the tar out of the Jake DSD decoy and tried to breed the hen. That was after I shot one of them!

















Wish I could figure out how to post the video I took.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I might look into getting a hen and jake DSD. I have killed many turkey using decoys, and many turkey not using a decoy. What I have never experienced is having that big ole tom come all the way to my decoy and interact with it. They always get nervous when they are 30 yards out from the decoy. Do I still get the bird? Most of the time yes, but the decoying experience is what I want.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

nmutroy said:


> I think I might look into getting a hen and jake DSD. I have killed many turkey using decoys, and many turkey not using a decoy. What I have never experienced is having that big ole tom come all the way to my decoy and interact with it. They always get nervous when they are 30 yards out from the decoy. Do I still get the bird? Most of the time yes, but the decoying experience is what I want.


Best decision you'll ever make! 4 birds this year have died in the decoys. Here's the footage of my buddies double beard. A few hours earlier I shot my bird in the decoys. He flew off the limb and instantly kicked the jakes butt for 5 minutes before I killed him. I actually had to wait for legal shooting hours. I have $400 wrapped into 3 decoys but you buy once cry once. After that having the experiences you have you forget about the money spent!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

nmutroy said:


> I think I might look into getting a hen and jake DSD. I have killed many turkey using decoys, and many turkey not using a decoy. What I have never experienced is having that big ole tom come all the way to my decoy and interact with it. They always get nervous when they are 30 yards out from the decoy. Do I still get the bird? Most of the time yes, but the decoying experience is what I want.


My season last year, I killed this bird hunting a friends set up with his DSDs. He also filmed the hunt.
The last half of the video shows good interaction with the DSDs.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

nmutroy said:


> I think I might look into getting a hen and jake DSD. I have killed many turkey using decoys, and many turkey not using a decoy. What I have never experienced is having that big ole tom come all the way to my decoy and interact with it. They always get nervous when they are 30 yards out from the decoy. Do I still get the bird? Most of the time yes, but the decoying experience is what I want.


I'm thinking the same thing nmutroy. I'm gonna try to save my Cabela's rewards and pick up a pair. Hoping that it will make me more successful with the stick and string.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Hoping that it will make me more successful with the stick and string.


That it will.....best way to bring them in and hold them in close for a shot.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Turn the brightness up on your phones/computers. I had to film through the screen of the blind. But here's my buddy's bird from the first week of the season. Still wish I would've gotten my bird on film, he was in the decoys for so long fighting the jake and had no idea it was a fake. But here's his bird, they came in and I bet they would've stayed. Unfortunately my friends have itchy trigger fingers and never let me get really good footage. I guess the main thing you can see is they're not hanging up 30-50 yards away and are right in the decoys for an easy shot.


----------

